# Question about binding placement



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

I put my bindings on my board myself last night. The recommended stance was too wide. It's a directional board. I moved my front foot (left - regular stance) back one position to get a better feel. Is there any benefit to moving them both to remain "centered" over my board? If moving only one binding, does it matter if I moved the front or the back foot on a directional board?

Additionally, how do you guys determine when you have tightened the screws far enough? Some sites I've seen say three turns, some say four, or should I just turn until it's snug?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

start your normal walk and suddenly stop the distance between your feet should be the distance between your bindings....as for angles depends what kind of riding you wanna do


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

you might need to go up there and adjust bindings
most guys set up 18/3
i ride 9/-9 which is duck plus i ride switch a lot


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There is no way to determine what will work for you. Generally stand shoulder width apart on the board see where it lines up and go from there. Go with what is comfortable with you, unless you're a park rider there's no reason to go centered. I have boards I ride centered, set back 1 inch, set back 2 inches, set fully back so I have like 1.5 feet of nose and .5 feet of tail. Big thing is make sure you don't have more tail than nose, that will throw you through a loop. Also if you need to measure binding width its from the center of each binding. 

As far as tightening it go one full turn by hand then 3 turns with a number 15 posidrive screw driver.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

JolieAmie said:


> It's a directional board. I moved my front foot (left - regular stance) back one position to get a better feel. Is there any benefit to moving them both to remain "centered" over my board? If moving only one binding, does it matter if I moved the front or the back foot on a directional board?
> 
> Additionally, how do you guys determine when you have tightened the screws far enough? Some sites I've seen say three turns, some say four, or should I just turn until it's snug?



It sounds like you have a good feel on how wide you want your stance, you're just not sure where the bindings should be mounted on the board.


I would suggest you get yourself a tape measure. Since it is a directional board the recommended stance was probably already set back a little. Meaning there is more board in front of your front foot than there tail behind your back foot. You can find out the difference by measuring from the tip to the center of the front binding and from the tail to the center of the back binding. By moving the front binding back one set of holes you have added even more nose/tip to the board. That can work great in softer snow, but may not be the best for park. I would see what difference you have between the two. I like to have a couple more inches of tip than tail. I too ride directional boards so I don't want a centered stance.

So if you move your front foot back to the recommended holes and move the back foot one set forward and you still may have more tip than tail, I would think that would be better than where you currently have them. If you measure where you have them mounted now, and you only have one/two inches more tip than tail, it will probably be just fine. I would even suggest riding the board in both spots. That's one of the great things about snowboard bindings, you can move them around without damaging the board. 

As far as tightening, get em as tight as you can, and then check them every few days of riding to make sure they haven't loosened. Check all the other screws on the bindings as well. Nothing sucks more than getting to the top of the lift to find out you lost a strap on the way up.


----------

